# SIM casd slot in HP TP



## Rusnak-COBRA (May 16, 2012)

Hi... Sorry if breaking any rule.

have anyone seen on net HP TouchPad with SIM adapter, which was planned? I know few pieces of this tablet with SIM adapters are out.
we can maybe manage to do own sim card slot adapter for it, as support is already built in SW (webOS). we maybe need some service manuals, but mainly SCHEMATICS. does anyone have such files?


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

The touchpad '4g' had a sim card slot, the wifi only model uses the apq variant of the snapdragon which has no modem built in.


----------



## The Wolf Warrior (May 17, 2012)

I can confirm this. The SIM card slot was from a 4G model of the HP Touchpad that was in the works before it was killed.

_Sent from my HP Touchpad (CM9 Nightly Build) with Tapatalk!_


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

The Wolf Warrior said:


> I can confirm this. The SIM card slot was from a 4G model of the HP Touchpad that was in the works before it was killed.
> 
> _Sent from my HP Touchpad (CM9 Nightly Build) with Tapatalk!_


Well it was released you know. You can find and buy them, if you're willing to pay higher prices. Same goes for the 64 GB White model.


----------



## Rusnak-COBRA (May 16, 2012)

hmm, but i am talking about maybe doing own sim card reader that can be connected. connector is there on PCB as far as I know. just pinouts are not known.
or have i wrong info?


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

You can mod a sim connector and put it in, yes, but like jolness said, there's no modem built into the chipset so it will do no good. Unless you mean an SD card slot? SIM != SD.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Rusnak-COBRA said:


> hmm, but i am talking about maybe doing own sim card reader that can be connected. connector is there on PCB as far as I know. just pinouts are not known.
> or have i wrong info?


The APQ8060 does not have the hardware required (modem) for SIM connectivity, even if you were to somehow connect a SIM slot.


----------



## Rusnak-COBRA (May 16, 2012)

okay, good to know not to try anything if modem is not there :-/
anyway, SD slot is not so bad idea too


----------

